

Google co-founder Larry Page: We won't leave china - marcell
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/02/12/brin.google.china/index.html

======
johnl
I would say that's a good idea. If your are not involved in the "problem" you
probable won't be able to be part of the solution and surly won't be able to
direct or have a say in the solution.

